# Dodge 9.25 Rear Axle



## SpaayDawg

Does anyone have any info on a Dodge 9.25" rear axle, with limited slip in a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500?? A buddy of mine just grenaded his, and rebuilds are only $1100, but parts are in the neighborhood of $400. I've setup rear ends in the past, but always had a diagram or illustration to help.

I am looking for a parts break-down and if possible servicing instructions. 

Thank you in advance! The truck can't move until the new one is put in!


----------



## weimedog

Funny you ask..I'm in the same situation with my 200 Durango w/ 360 V8...kid ran it back and forth to school for a month....and we started noticing a leak..then it lunched. Turns out it was in 4wd the entire time.


----------



## SpaayDawg

He's broken a front axle shaft, had two sets of heads replaced, and a cam to boot. Now the pinion nut backed out somehow and let the pinion eat away at the carrier, along with the rest of the metal chunks in the gear lube the clips for the LSD clutch packs are broken. I don't know if it is supposed to have 1 clip per side (2 total) or 2 per side (4 total). I also have no idea how to set the bearing preload because instead of shims like in the past one's I have done this thing uses spanner nuts to apply pressure to the carrier bearings. :help:


----------



## discounthunter

have you tried pricing one from a salvage yard.should be able to get a complete unit cheaper than the parts to rebuild one.of course they will be used parts.


----------



## SpaayDawg

discounthunter said:


> have you tried pricing one from a salvage yard.should be able to get a complete unit cheaper than the parts to rebuild one.of course they will be used parts.


 
He ordered parts yesterday, all bearings and seals, R&P set, new carrier with LSD clutches were $580. That doesn't include labor obviously, but a complete used axle is $1100 reguardless of where it is in the country. Then you have to either go get it or have it dock dropped. (READ: $$$)

I am just ashtonished it's even that much, when I rebuilt my chev 1/2 ton 10-bolt I don't think I had $250 in parts. Don't tell me it's just cuz it's a dodge? I can get a used rear axle for my S-10 for $120, HA!!


----------



## NYH1

Dodge 9.25" rear ends with LSD are known to have problems. Supposedly Chrysler has known about the problems since the 80's. The clips used to assemble the LSD carriers break or work their way loose. Sometimes the clips or clip pieces just fall down to the bottom of the differential housing and they just stay there and nothing happens. A lot of times the clips or clip pieces get caught in the ring and pinion gears and wreck everything inside the diff. '05 or '06 and newer 9.25" rear ends are supposed to be better. 

It's *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED* to replace the factory LSD carrier with an aftermarket carrier. Auburn's High Performance Posi Unit, Eaton's Posi Unit, Yukon's Duragrip Posi Unit, Detroit True Trac and even a Detroit Locker are available. 

Some guys don't like the Auburn Units because they use cones instead of clutch plates and can't be rebuilt, or can't be rebuilt like a clutch type carrier can be. The Eaton and Yukon Units are basically the same and work the same way the factory posi unit/limited slip units that came in muscle cars and even in trucks like the Ram you're working on. They're easy to rebuild and they can also be upgraded with stiffer springs and added clutch plates. The Detroit True Trac uses pinion gears instead of cones or clutch plates. They're really good for road racing/autocross use. They don't wear like other units do. I've heard that in some cases they can act as an open differential in trucks when one wheel is off the ground or on a really slippery surface while the other wheel is on firm ground. The Detroit Locker is more geared towards off road and racing use. They really lock up good.

Go to Dodgetalk.com and search the site and you'll see A TON of information regarding the 9.25" rear end and how it can be a really good rear end....especially if you replace the older factory LSD with a good aftermarket one. I type this with a 9.25" rear end with a factory LSD in my '07 Ram 1500. I'm hoping that the things I've heard about the '05 or '06 and newer units being better. If I have a problem with mine, I'll have a Yukon Duragrip installed. I have one in my Camaro and it works great behind my high torque 385 stroker motor. 

I buy all my rear end parts from Freddie Byars, aka "Big Gear Head", the owner of-
Byars Performance LLC
223 W 2nd Avenue
Central City, KY 42330-1403 
Phone: (270) 754-4452
email, [email protected]

He has great prices and specializes in high performance rear ends.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

I've overhauled 3 GM 10-bolt rear differentials. Got my overhaul kits from SummitRacing.com at reasonable prices. SummitRacing has parts mostly for GM and Ford. Chrysler/Dodge seems to be difficult to find parts for.

Richmond Gear sells an instructional DVD that covers most popular designs of rear ends. The video is worth watching. Summit Catalog # RMG-VIDEOCD $15.95.

www.4wheelparts.com is another source.


----------



## SpaayDawg

Well, got 'her all back together. Found a used Trac-Loc carrier and slapped some new clutches in it along with the Dodge heavy-duty clutch pack retaining clips. Aftermarket gears and a full bearing set. Altogether a hair under $600 in parts. Had to fab up a tool out of some large nuts and bolts to properly tighten the adjusting nuts on either side of the carrier bearings for preload.

This was the first gear exchange where I put everything together just once. Even had an extra crush sleeve on stand-by due to my experience setting up other axle gears. Once we got the backlash dialed in and put a pattern on the gear teeth I had to crack a brew. It's all down hill from there!


----------



## josefjauch

dodgeram.org/tech/specs/axle/9_25specs.html


----------



## Racing2Fast

SpaayDawg said:


> Does anyone have any info on a Dodge rear axle, with limited slip in a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500?? A buddy of mine just grenaded his, and rebuilds are only $1100, but parts are in the neighborhood of $400. I've setup rear ends in the past, but always had a diagram or illustration to help.
> 
> I am looking for a parts break-down and if possible servicing instructions.
> 
> Thank you in advance! The truck can't move until the new one is put in!



Looks like this forum will be interesting because most of member in here are pick up truck owners.  anyway mate do you still have a copy the diagram for that rear axle? im not really a computer geek to find that kind of guide will take me an hour with a headache. please send it to me if you have time. here is my email address. [email protected]. thanks man!


----------

